# Traders



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

*Traders!!*

Is this where traders post what car shows they are attending? It seems a bit lightweight compared to the rest of the site 

I see some are attending Uxbridge in July, but is there a summary somewhere showing all events traders are attending.

Nothing better then seeing the products first hand.

Tony


----------

